# How to:Cobble a plow together on a super low budget



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Ok folks, we're going old school here. No fancy pants modules or controls. To me a plow is a piece of steel with some simple hydraulics and simple stand a lone wiring for the lights. Ok, so here we go. My buddy got a hold of a 95 Ram 2500 with a 12V cummins with just over 100K. Yes it has some issues such as some rust at the bottom of the door and the bed is shot. He has an aluminum dump body he got from a junked truck (next years project). Frame is mint. From mechanical standpoint, needs front calipers and KDP. Did that and a new water pump and belt. 
Ok, onto the plow. He got a MM1 uprights and A frame from from a wrecked tuck (free) with lights. Score #1.Found someone throwing 2 pumps and a cable valve away with the valve brackets, cables and controls. Free, score #2. So now we have to figure a way to drive this pump. While he was doing the killer dowel pin I machined a pulley adapter to drive the pump. I used a Big Block Chevy accessory pulley I had laying around. Found a chunk of alum and machined it to fit. See pics. Now onto the mount for the pump. This was a little tricky as the Fisher Library shows the mount set up on the drivers side. We could not find one of these mounts. So I made a quick drawing in Inkscape and CNC plasma cut some brackets out. See pics. We used the alternator bracket as a base mount. I am not done with this yet but we are going to brace this to the lifting eye as the alternator is mounted to a casting and do not want to cause issues. We then found an 8 foot speedcast on CL for 100.00 that is not swiss cheese. The truck side mounts were the most expensive as he paid 300.00 for them. So far he has 400.00 into it. Hope to only be into this thing for 600.00 total. Stay tuned for more pics of this build.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

More pics. Plasma cutting the plow pump bracket.









Pump bracket on top of alternator bracket.


















Sorry for dark pic of the speedcast plow mounted to the MM1 frame.


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

I applaud your ingenuity. However calling this a "super low budget" build is a bit deceiving, as you can't exactly get a plasma cutter or CNC machine for $20 at Harbor Freight (yet... if only.)


----------



## JRWelding (Nov 17, 2019)

Looks great! One mans trash is another mans money maker lol.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

sota said:


> I applaud your ingenuity. However calling this a "super low budget" build is a bit deceiving, as you can't exactly get a plasma cutter or CNC machine for $20 at Harbor Freight (yet... if only.)


This is about acquiring plow parts and putting them together and getting them to work using proper fabrication tools. Yes I used my CNC plasma cutter, lathe, Bridgeport mill, Miller Dynasty 300DX, HTP 240 Mig welder and many other tools. All my tools are paid for and make me money just like your plow does "when it snows". However you could cut brackets out of 1/4" steel with your harbor freight grinder with a cut off wheel as well for this, and use your HF 110v mig welder. By the time you find the extension cord to plug it in and change the wheel over to a cutting wheel(several times for this) I am done cutting them out. I don't even use my band saw anymore even if I need a piece of flat stock cut.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

sota said:


> I applaud your ingenuity. However calling this a "super low budget" build is a bit deceiving, as you can't exactly get a plasma cutter or CNC machine for $20 at Harbor Freight (yet... if only.)


And what is your time worth???


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Philbilly2 said:


> And what is your time worth???


Is that directed toward me ?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

TJS said:


> Is that directed toward me ?


Yes, it appears that all of that effort would take a bit of time to do... what is your time worth vs finding something that just bolts up and goes?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

He is a close friend and helps me out a lot. You know the deal one hand washes the other. It is not my truck, however we all have more time than money. Plus while I was doing this I was watching my kids outside (Wife works alternate weekends),riding their machines and playing. Better than me sitting inside and watching them on their pads. I do this cause I can and posting this for entertainment purposes only and it is fun and adds to my intellectual capital.
Oh and I did try saving by purchasing a pulley set up for a Cummins from Storks plows, didn't fit. A waste of time waiting for it...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I applaud your ingenuity. Would I do it...no. Do I have time to do it...no. Like Phil said time is worth something but I think the missing piece here is the satisfaction it brings you and your friend.
When my wife ask me what I would do if I didn't work all the time I tell her...if money was no option I would tinker like it's my job. Maybe it's because I'm a *******...IDK???


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

TJS said:


> CNC plasma cutter, lathe, Bridgeport mill, Miller Dynasty 300DX, HTP 240 Mig welder and many other tools.


What was the cost of these tools? And did you pay someone to teach you how to use them? How much?

I'm thinking machinist time must be $100/ hour, so if you put 10 hours in this, it isn't " cheap" anymore. 
I have a friend and the only reason he goes to work where he works every day is that they let him use the mill and lathe for his own use when off the clock.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

jonniesmooth said:


> What was the cost of these tools? And did you pay someone to teach you how to use them? How much?
> 
> I'm thinking machinist time must be $100/ hour, so if you put 10 hours in this, it isn't " cheap" anymore.
> I have a friend and the only reason he goes to work where he works every day is that they let him use the mill and lathe for his own use when off the clock.


Kuddo's on your skills and ability.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

jonniesmooth said:


> What was the cost of these tools? And did you pay someone to teach you how to use them? How much?
> Hey Jonnie, I have many tools and ALL of them have paid for themselves over and over. My old man taught me how to weld when I was 12. I built my first weight bench. My Grandfather was a machinist and it is in my blood.
> 
> I'm thinking machinist time must be $100/ hour, so if you put 10 hours in this, it isn't " cheap" anymore.
> I have a friend and the only reason he goes to work where he works every day is that they let him use the mill and lathe for his own use when off the clock.


Here is the deal. This conversation always arises when I post my projects here. It is just the nature of the beast and the internet here-say. I have all these tools at home in my home shop. I can fart, roll out of bed and walk into my shop anytime and get out and do something. This is not my full time business. I work full time in the corporate world and we will just leave it at that.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

This plow and 2k truck will do the same thing as "your" 50k truck and 5k plow without all the visits to the dealers with issues. I am amazed at these manufacturers in how much junk they add to these plows. It is just a piece of steel, some hydraulics and lights. Now fleetflex, 2 plug, 3 plug, modules,controls, circuit boards, harnesses, valves, coils, motors, relays and the list continues. I have never seen so many posts where CWREN has posted tons and tons of fixes and resolutions where others come on here with problems upon problems. And the money people spend on this stuff keeps the plow companies laughing to bank.
The cost factor for me to make this stuff: All my tools are paid for and have paid for themselves many many times over, yes there was an initial cost but wasn't "your"(I am referring to Your in general here) plow and truck you bought for 60k and still have a note on it and still paying interest. I will admit my CNC plasma cutter that I built is not yet paid for(no note or interest, it is paid for out of pocket as I re-invest on every side hobby job I do) as I just started using it not too long ago. However, I hate to say this but the artsy farts stuff sells without me even trying. I sold these Christmas décor items that I cut out and just bought another 4 x 8 sheet to keep up(each sheet yields 40 items). In 40 min or less my machine yielded me 1k. So I am slated within less than a year to have this machine paid for itself. Again, this is not my full time job. This fabrication/welding/machining and CNC plasma cutting stuff is just a hobby in my home shop.
So by the time Mr joe blow harbor freight "fabricator" uses his cut off wheel to cutout some plate for some "custom" mounts he got at the junkyard in where it takes him 2+ hours to cut out, grind and drill using his HF hand drill. Then another hour or so to get his HF 110v welder to weld correctly (if that) and hope and pray that it holds; I will be done in 8 minutes total and that includes drawing it up in m CAD program and cutting them out. It is all about efficiency and accuracy now.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

TJS said:


> This plow and 2k truck will do the same thing as "your" 50k truck and 5k plow


No... no it will not. My truck can play something other than cassette tapes.... :laugh:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

TJS said:


> I have never seen so many posts where CWREN has posted tons and tons of fixes and resolutions where others come on here with problems upon problems. And the money people spend on this stuff keeps the plow companies laughing to bank.


To that point, the electronic side of plows is super simple if you can read a wiring diagram and understand it. Some people on this site can look at a diagram and get a problem pin pointed very quick.

It is the same concept as when something breaks on metal, you look at it as that is a super simple fishplate and burn it. I believe "easy peezy" might have been the last term i heard? Many people cannot do that.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Id love to have one of those "
*on a super low budget*
"

Nice work


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

TJS said:


> This plow and 2k truck will do the same thing as "your" 50k truck and 5k plow without all the visits to the dealers with issues. I am amazed at these manufacturers in how much junk they add to these plows. It is just a piece of steel, some hydraulics and lights. Now fleetflex, 2 plug, 3 plug, modules,controls, circuit boards, harnesses, valves, coils, motors, relays and the list continues. I have never seen so many posts where CWREN has posted tons and tons of fixes and resolutions where others come on here with problems upon problems. And the money people spend on this stuff keeps the plow companies laughing to bank.
> The cost factor for me to make this stuff: All my tools are paid for and have paid for themselves many many times over, yes there was an initial cost but wasn't "your"(I am referring to Your in general here) plow and truck you bought for 60k and still have a note on it and still paying interest. I will admit my CNC plasma cutter that I built is not yet paid for(no note or interest, it is paid for out of pocket as I re-invest on every side hobby job I do) as I just started using it not too long ago. However, I hate to say this but the artsy farts stuff sells without me even trying. I sold these Christmas décor items that I cut out and just bought another 4 x 8 sheet to keep up(each sheet yields 40 items). In 40 min or less my machine yielded me 1k. So I am slated within less than a year to have this machine paid for itself. Again, this is not my full time job. This fabrication/welding/machining and CNC plasma cutting stuff is just a hobby in my home shop.
> So by the time Mr joe blow harbor freight "fabricator" uses his cut off wheel to cutout some plate for some "custom" mounts he got at the junkyard in where it takes him 2+ hours to cut out, grind and drill using his HF hand drill. Then another hour or so to get his HF 110v welder to weld correctly (if that) and hope and pray that it holds; I will be done in 8 minutes total and that includes drawing it up in m CAD program and cutting them out. It is all about efficiency and accuracy now.


I saw my name but couldn't tell if it was actually a slight or not

I think the real issue people seem to be taking are with the words "super low budget" in the thread title. No one is objecting to making an old plow work and using elbow grease and/or skills to make it happen. And I think we are all in agreement in that your skill is impressive.

I'd call foul not on your skills/CNC plasma/Welder/Tools/etc. but on the part of your story where you stumble across someone throwing away "a-frame, tower, pump (2!), valve manifold, control cables, and controller" so all he had to buy was a $100 blade. That's kind of like @Philbilly2 saying he replumbed his entire house "for free" by using all his tools from work and taking all of the supplies, either new or used, from other jobs.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Call it foul as you may. He has a buddy who tows junks out of a city I won't name. Whole set up was taken off and the truck junked. He even sold the SHEP unit as I told him not to but that was way before he was interested in doing a plow truck. I even yanked a 6.0 Ly6 out of another truck for a future project. The other stuff he got from someone at a swap meet who was throwing stuff out that did not sell and he scoffed it up from him. Phil, yup we got our Bonjovi Cassettes ready.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

TJS said:


> Phil, yup we got our Bonjovi Cassettes ready.


My money was on Bruce Springsteen


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

TJS said:


> This plow and 2k truck will do the same thing as "your" 50k truck and 5k plow without all the visits to the dealers with issues. I am amazed at these manufacturers in how much junk they add to these plows. It is just a piece of steel, some hydraulics and lights.


Some of us aren't running 50k trucks. Mine was 3500 with a v plow and spreader.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

rippinryno said:


> Some of us aren't running 50k trucks. Mine was 3500 with a v plow and spreader.


Good job. You got a good deal.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

cwren2472 said:


> I saw my name but couldn't tell if it was actually a slight or not.


I would never use your name in vein.


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

As long as you are aware that this homebuilt setup doesn't do the same as a modern plow setup, then that's all good, but you can't really say that it does the same as the 50k truck with brand new v plow on it. 

You've got a 2k cummins with issues and a hand made plow that's going to have issues.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

rippinryno said:


> As long as you are aware that this homebuilt setup doesn't do the same as a modern plow setup, then that's all good, but you can't really say that it does the same as the 50k truck with brand new v plow on it.
> 
> You've got a 2k cummins with issues and a hand made plow that's going to have issues.


Guess you have not seen my builds on here. Go back and take a look. I have a 30 plus year old diamond plow I converted to MM1 set up I think over 10 years ago. NEVER had an issue. You are comparing a V plow to a straight blade. I am referring to a straight to straight. Can the new one push snow, yup, can the old one push snow yup.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

looks a heck better than a water-heater build.....


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

I'm not saying you cant build something rigid, i'm saying when you talk about guys having to take their new trucks and plow into the shop, youll be living in the shop with your 2k cummins and all the issues that come with it. Not to mention, you'll likely find some snags in your plow setup as we all know, many times when you fabricate something, even the best engineers and shops, will learn from their builds and improve on them.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

rippinryno said:


> I'm not saying you cant build something rigid, i'm saying when you talk about guys having to take their new trucks and plow into the shop, youll be living in the shop with your 2k cummins and all the issues that come with it. Not to mention, you'll likely find some snags in your plow setup as we all know, many times when you fabricate something, even the best engineers and shops, will learn from their builds and improve on them.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Hydromaster said:


> looks a heck better than a water-heater build.....


I will make sure I add the seatbelt option as well.


----------



## John T (Dec 5, 2006)

How much for the Band saw you never use?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

rippinryno said:


> I'm not saying you cant build something rigid, i'm saying when you talk about guys having to take their new trucks and plow into the shop, youll be living in the shop with your 2k cummins and all the issues that come with it. Not to mention, you'll likely find some snags in your plow setup as we all know, many times when you fabricate something, even the best engineers and shops, will learn from their builds and improve on them.


You are probably talking to the most experienced machinist on this website, sit back and he'll teach you something

Better make that a 9 point harness for the kiddos.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I don't consider myself a machinist whatsoever, however I can design/make parts and glue them together too. Mr. Rippin, actions and results speak more than words. No need to defend myself, just search some of my posts. I forgot half the stuff I made and fixed over the years and less than 1% of my projects are posted online.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Subscribed...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FordFisherman said:


> Subscribed...


Ditto


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> looks a heck better than a water-heater build.....


Now that was a TRUE super low budget build.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Subscribed also. More pictures and progress please.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

L.I.Mike said:


> Subscribed also. More pictures and progress please.


Yes more are coming. He mounted the cable control joystick and ran the cables to where we are mounting the valve. The pump is mounted and he is getting a belt today. I will take pics this weekend cause when I get home from my real job it is too dark for pics. Next up hoses and finalization.


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow, I thought I was on FB.
Did everyone get up on the wrongside today.
Sounds like a lot of Jealous/Envious people.
All over someone being able to do something, on something, for someone who's a friend, for next to nothing.
I thought Plowsite was to help each other accomplish their projects and not Piss all over each other 4 doing something for a "Friend".
Maybe I'm just old school and don't expect to be paid 4 helping someone and then get gang banged for showing whats possible to do.
I definitely don't have the posts that a lot of you have, as I only post when I think my imput helps.
A lil about me, altho I'm trapped in a Liberal tree hugging, gun hating, criminal loving state, I still appreciate others opinions even when they're different than mine without trying to 1 up them.
I'm gonna write off the current negative vibes on this site to snow anxiety. 
TRUMP2020
Nomex suit on have at it!!


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

TwiceStroked said:


> Wow, I thought I was on FB.
> Did everyone get up on the wrongside today.
> Sounds like a lot of Jealous/Envious people.
> All over someone being able to do something, on something, for someone who's a friend, for next to nothing.
> ...


Hey man, I have been on here since 2003. I have seen a lot come and go on this site. No biggie. I have a thick skin. I take it all in stride. Enjoy the ride. Thanks.


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

I looked at the builds that were posted and I could use a neighbor like TJS. No way I'm moving to CT. So it's not meant to be.. I see value in the old stuff and the new stuff.. I tinker and have flipped a few motorcycles always looking to modify or make something new fit my personal needs... Said new SnowEX LT, needs some wings, last one after giving up the brand that dealer had was only the 6'8". I want some wings on it. This, after dealer sorts out manifold issue. Then its, design and get the parts cut, weld, powder coat and mount. I have also bought new and just paid the bill (off year/heavily discounted only). TJS has the tools and a skill set I only wish I had.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Ok we got the pump mounted and the pulley lined up, note the square piece to use a ratchet to tighten the belt. I also made a mount for the valve. Also the pulley on this pump is a little smaller I had laying around. However it did not have a keyway in it. I broached it for a keyway and we were good to go. Note: the valve is not hitting those coolant lines. It is supported by the exh manifold station and the bracket I made. Also, it has been forever since I worked on a belt drive pump. I tested the pressure and I get a constant 1500psi(hence the loopback hose set up so we don't leak fluid everywhere. Does anybody know if that is the spec. Up next are the hoses. Going to order from surplus center. All the hoses from the pump to the valve are going to be the same length and ends as well as from the valve to the couplers. So having backup hoses will be just one and one.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

TJS said:


> I tested the pressure and I get a constant 1500psi(hence the loopback hose set up so we don't leak fluid everywhere. Does anybody know if that is the spec. Up next are the hoses.


I thought 1800ish was normal for new - whether that's a spec or something I imagined and made up, I'm not sure so take it with a grain of salt. I think 1500 should be fine though.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

If it lifts and angles the plow adequately, I wouldn’t mess with it. 

You don’t see the relief valve setting except at the extreme ends of the up or angle travel.

The lower your setting, the less stress on the pump and hoses at end of travel. 

If it becomes an issue, adjust/replace the relief valve.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Aerospace Eng said:


> If it lifts and angles the plow adequately, I wouldn't mess with it.
> 
> You don't see the relief valve setting except at the extreme ends of the up or angle travel.
> 
> ...


Been a long time for a belt drive pump for me. But don't think there is an adjustment on these. The only adjustment is on the cable spool valve and that is only for cross over relief settings.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Ok so this next step was the more expensive part of the project. I ordered all the hydraulic hoses and fittings needed for this project. Ordered them from surplus center dot com. Spent 113.00 total with shipping. I made sure all the hoses were the same length from the valve and have the same ends. I also found a new original fisher filter that goes in the return side of the pump. Once we get them, we are going to make a "quick coupler manifold", left, right and up/down. After everything is hooked up time for a test. Hope to get these parts by the weekend. So I think we are at a total of $550.00 for this set up right now.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow nice job .Just in time for the snow .


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Any update on this?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

FordFisherman said:


> Any update on this?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

More pics this weekend.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Update: All the hoses are done. He got a new front bumper as the other one was shot. Made a bracket to hold the hose ends for the hyd quick disconnects that will attach to the front bumper. Should have a working plow this weekend. More to come.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Did this a couple weeks ago. Just getting caught up with pics. He (the owner of the truck) did not like the slop in the plow. The cause was the truck side ears were egged out and the pins were "flopping around". I agreed. CNC plasma cut some 3/8" thick rectangles and then used a 1" hougen rotobroach on the mill to cut the holes. If you look close at the truck side mounting ears you can see that 3/8" thick plates are welded on the top,front and bottom.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

His job was to cut off the old plates and clean them up. My job was to watch and drink some coffee. Well I did plug in the welder and turn on the gas just to be ready. You can see the old plate cut off on the ground in this pic.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I used the precision ground shaft to align everything up and clamped it altogether.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Done. Total time less than an hour from start to finish including my coffee break.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

TJS said:


> Done. Total time less than an hour from start to finish including my coffee break.
> View attachment 199710


gosh your talented.....are you doing this full time now? I think you were in the finance world?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

512-
No not full time "yet". Still in the Corp world. I hope my CNC plasma cutter brings me to the next level.
Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Can’t wait for your 273.00 v-box spreader using central hydraulics and pre wet liquid


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice looking welds! I’m just starting out in fabrication I’ve only done it a few years. I really enjoy it though, much like you. I’ve saved a lot of money for sure, I’ve spent a ton of time too.

To me it’s all worthwhile. Your other post about losing your father made me think about that a little. Yeah, it’s a lot of time we put into learning things like this, but when we get to share it with other people it makes it worth it.

A lot of people say they don’t have time for things but that’s because it’s just not that important to them. If it was they would make the time. We decide what we give priority to and in my opinion most people don’t keep their priorities in check.

Regardless of that though, great work! What welder are you using, and what settings for that thickness of steel?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I use an htp mig 240 amp set up. Had it since 2003. Works great. As for heat settings: it just come natural right now. I really dont even think about it. I just know it is right when i see the puddle and what it is doing to the joint. I also mostly tig weld all my projects. I use a miller dynasty 300dx machine. I rarely mig but in this case i did cauae it was on the truck.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Update: He used the plow in the Dec. 17-18 storm. No probs at all.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> My money was on Bruce Springsteen


Def Leppard....nice project, how did I not see this.? My old farmer mentor had a 92 dodge cummins with central hydro. He cobbled alot of different blades onto that truck. Even bought a new poly to cobble onto it just before he sold it locally. I still drive by it everyday, yip still running and plowing snow.


----------

